# SIXX STRINGS accepting applicatons for staff shooters!!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*Staff info page!!!*

Hello everyone, you may have noticed my thread introducing SIXX STRINGS.
I am currently seeking qualified staff shooters. I know this is a brand new operation, and i would never expect anyone to represent a product, that they do not have 100% faith in. I also know it's hard to have 100% faith in a product you have never heard of before today so here is what i propose.
Anyone selected for a staff position who is not 100% satisfied with my product will have 30 days to return your promotional items and be released from your contract no harm no foul.

My staff is going to consist of 3 tiers. I will determine based on resume if or where on the staff you will be best suited.
Let me take a minute here to explain the 3 tiers and the different benifits of each tier.
T-SHIRTS AND PROMOTIONAL ITEMS WILL BE SUPPLIED TO ALL STAFF MEMBERS.

1. PRO STAFF: My prostaff is to consist of those who shoot in the PRO or semi-pro classes.
Each shooter will receive 2 sets of strings free of charge every sixx months. They will also receive a 10% referral fee for any sales they make or send my way. 

2. NATIONAL STAFF: My national staff will consist of shooters who shoot national level competition in any armature class wich has a cash payout. National staff will receive 1 set of strings free of charge every sixx months. National staff will also receive a 10% referral fee for any sales they make or send my way. ANY of my national staff members who wish to advance their archery career, while on my staff are highly encouraged to do so. Any national staff member who wished to move up to PRO or semi-PRO class while on my staff will automatically be promoted to a PROSTAFF position, and I will pay 10% of their tournament entry fee’s for their first year. I want to be the stepping stone in helping you achieve a higher level of excellence.

3. HUNTING STAFF: Last but not least a staff designated for those of you who just love to hunt and maybe shoot local club shoots. Hunting staff will receive 1 set of strings free of charge each year. As well as receiving a 10% referral fee for any sales they make or send my way.

ONE LAST WAY TO MAKE MONEY:
I will also be offering a contingency and bonus program for my PRO and NATIONAL staff members.
Contingency will be offered at all national level shoots sanctioned by IBO, ASA, or NFAA, and will be as follows

PROSTAFF:
1ST 250.00
2ND 150.00
3RD 100.00

NATIONAL STAFF:
1ST 150.00
2ND 100.00
3RD 50.00 

Please send resumes to:
[email protected]

and feel free to post up any questions or concerns.

Last but not least anyone who applies and does not get chosen for a staff position will receive a 20% off coupon good for any 1 set of strings to show my appreciation. (This offer is not valid with any other promotion that I may be offering) 

Thank you
David Reed

SIXX STRINGS


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

One more detail.
I will be accepting resumes for the next several weeks at wich time I will have this thread closed and contact everyone who applied via email.
Thank you
David Reed

SIXX STRINGS


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

NOTE
Please include your archerytalk.com username in your email with your resume. This will give me a way to do a small background check and see exactly how you present yourself in the archery community. 
Thank you
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Good luck with your company. Your staff setup looks very impressive. I don't think a shooter could ask for more from a company.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes good luck with this all email sent 
Matt Oliver


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*Good luck*

Email and resume sent


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

60X said:


> Good luck with your company. Your staff setup looks very impressive. I don't think a shooter could ask for more from a company.


Thanks Brad, that is the idea I want my shooters to KNOW they are appreciated, and I want to be able to help all of them achieve the next level.
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> Read the first paragraph on the staff info sheet. I have addressed this, I know you can't honestly represent a product that you know nothing about, and I DO NOT want anyone who doesn't have 100% faith in the product so I have implemented a no harm no foul trial period for those who apply.


I wish you the best in this new venture :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pintojk said:


> I wish you the best in this new venture :thumb:


Thank You


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

your are deff living the dream my friend!! best of luck to you on your new journey :thumbs_up


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Bowgod that's awesome.............Glad to see you taking the step forward to working for yourself 100%. Think the 3 level is agreat idea. I'm sure you will do well. I do believe that you will have some guys that will be in it for the free stuff.............However it's normally not hard to figure out who are the shooters and who aren't by looking at their resume.


Will these strings be prestretched and what materials? 




Hutchies


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hutchies said:


> Bowgod that's awesome.............Glad to see you taking the step forward to working for yourself 100%. Think the 3 level is agreat idea. I'm sure you will do well. I do believe that you will have some guys that will be in it for the free stuff.............However it's normally not hard to figure out who are the shooters and who aren't by looking at their resume.
> 
> 
> Will these strings be prestretched and what materials?
> ...



I agree 100% it's not hard to tell who is in it for the right reasons. That is a major part in asking for usernames so I can research what kind of person you actually are.
If you read my introduction thread I explain the materials I will be using. and to answer your question yes they will be pre-stretched (that's all i can say about that at this time)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> That is a major part in asking for usernames so I can research what kind of person you actually are.


:tape: :fear:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

good luck in your venture! But this means you have should I dare say it- a JOB:teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> good luck in your venture! But this means you have should I dare say it- a JOB:teeth:



:mg:You said the J word. lol.
Yes retirement has been killing me.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

You've got my attention..............Sent in my app. 

Thanks for the opportunity,

Hutchies


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

I really wish I have been shooting long enough to have any kind of resume built up. I read your info thread a day or two ago and wrote down a note to come back to it and try out your strings because it sounds like you are going to have a great product. Maybe next year I'll have a little more experience..... best of luck with the new venture!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

buckyforever said:


> I really wish I have been shooting long enough to have any kind of resume built up. I read your info thread a day or two ago and wrote down a note to come back to it and try out your strings because it sounds like you are going to have a great product. Maybe next year I'll have a little more experience..... best of luck with the new venture!


Send me as much info as you have, you just never know. I have tried to have it set up so that everybody has a fair chance to be part of this. Even if I don't select you to be on the staff this year it is still worth your time to try.
Thanks
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

E-mail sent
Randy Bunton


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

PLEASE EVERYBODY READ
If you have sent me a resume, and have not recieved an initial responce back from me please PM me on here. I have been having a small issue with my email today, and just want to make sure I am getting everyone taken care of.

Keep the resumes coming, I am getting a great responce in intrest to these staff positions. I will continue to accept resumes until at least Feb. 17th at wich time I will review all of them and choose the staff that I feel would be the best fit.

Thank you
David


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was wondering why you hadn't been playing rock 'n' roll jeopardy over on the music forum, you were goofing off doing things like starting a new business!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

deanzr2 said:


> I was wondering why you hadn't been playing rock 'n' roll jeopardy over on the music forum, you were goofing off doing things like starting a new business!


That's pretty much it. I have been going non stop trying to get this thing off the ground. I hope that after the 17th things will get back to a semi normal state. :tongue:


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

I've talked with David on here and he is a super guy! Anybody that goes out his or her way to help others get a start in the sport is top shelf in my book:thumbs_up I'm thinkin he needs a Bone Collector on his staff! I'll be sending a resume for sure!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

B&C Bones said:


> I've talked with David on here and he is a super guy! Anybody that goes out his or her way to help others get a start in the sport is top shelf in my book:thumbs_up I'm thinkin he needs a Bone Collector on his staff! I'll be sending a resume for sure!


Thank you for the kind words. I will be looking forward to your resume.
Thanks
David


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Got your reply.....................and here's a TTT for ya.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Keep those resumes coming
Getting some great resumes, please keep them coming. 
Thanks
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Let's put this thread up on top for today:wink:.
I'm going shed hunting for the afternoon, I will respond to all emails when I get home this evening.
Thanks
David


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*up*

Lets keep it on the top


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Va bowhunter said:


> Lets keep it on the top


Good lookin out.:thumbs_up


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Bein up here in Montana fells kinda like the end of the earth when it comes to new information and new products. Archery Talk is kind of a way to keep up on things, It's great to see a new product and new company coming to life, Hope it goes big for ya Dave, best of luck. 
Back to the top from Montana


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Good morning*

Bump it up top...:thumbs_up


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Sixx Strings*

TTT Baby !!!


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

I would love to send you a resume but i have no clue what format or what all needs to be on it.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

As with the other fella I read I'm newer to archery. I've always wondered what staffs are? I mean theres no way I could go state to state and shoot tournaments. I mean I have a family and a job too. :wink:

I do hunt (ALOT!) and I do 3D video leagues as well as 3D range shoots. Would like to do some tournaments but don't know much about them or how to get into them. I think being part of a staff would be awesome but don't know how they work. 

I just bought an '08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne and I'm ripped and ready to go. I'm 100% Archery every day now but I tend to be passionate about things. 

What exactly does an Archery Resume look like? I've never done anything tournament wise so I guess getting your product advertised by me could be hard. However I have no shortage of friends that are in archery and would gladly tell people about a product I like.

Thanks.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope everything works out for you bud:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Nikon02 said:


> I would love to send you a resume but i have no clue what format or what all needs to be on it.


Just send me a short resume of your hunting/shooting backround, as well as your future goals, and priorities. Just a little back story on yourself.:wink:
I would preffer if to be in either "word" or "word perfect" format so I don't have problems trying to open it. 
Thank you
David


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Resume sent


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish you the best! It's scary stepping out like this but there is nothing any better.

Sent you an e-mail I did forget to mention my AT user name, but you can figure it out.


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

e-mail & resume sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

email sent


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*thanks*

email sent


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

e-mail sent. TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

E-Mail sent


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Email Sent.


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

If this offer is still available I will surely be sending a resume! Let me know and i'll let one fly your way....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Shoottothrill said:


> If this offer is still available I will surely be sending a resume! Let me know and i'll let one fly your way....



I plan on starting the review and selection process this week end. But I will continue to accept resumes until Tuesday morning.
Thanks
David


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Resume sent , thanks. John


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

Email sent, thanks.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

PM Sent!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

TTT for Dave!!!


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

*sixx strings*

finally, string/cables sets that are gonna revalutionize the archery industry:wink:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have started reviewing resumes, and making my preliminary selections. I will continue to accept resumes until tomorrow night at midnight eastern time. So that gives you all about 25 more hours to get the resumes sent in. Those accepted should hear back from me no later than Wednesday evening. Everyone else will hear back from me by Friday.
Thanks to everyone for the great responce.
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Mail Sent*

Good Luck with the new venture!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## Chris Reed (Jul 29, 2006)

E-mail sent. Thanks for the oppertunity!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I just wanted a string!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Back up to the top for Dave


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

To the top


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cant wait to see who is selected to be on the staff. The suspense is like waiting for christmas morning, lol.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Cant wait to see who is selected to be on the staff. The suspense is like waiting for christmas morning, lol.


I know what you mean.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

A day late! Good luck David, Sounds like you got a plan.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Cant wait to see who is selected to be on the staff. The suspense is like waiting for christmas morning, lol.





Jared Les said:


> I know what you mean.



I hate to drag it out, but at this time I am running about a day behind. I'm going to try to take care of as much as I can in the morning. Just please don't loose hope if you don't hear from me tomorrow.
Dave


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Team Sixx Strings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm in!!!!!!!! Thanks Dave, can't wait for the strings!!!!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats Lefty


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

+1 congrats to you lefty...


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT till results are out!

Good luck to all:darkbeer:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

waiting with crossed fingers, til then ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Hunting Staff*

I'm in too just got the email! Thanks David I am really looking forward to thisThanks again!!:banana:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

congrats to all... still waiting and wishing..


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

I mad it as well, Thanks for the opportunity Dave, Rest assured you will be well represented in Montana


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

kennie said:


> congrats to all... still waiting and wishing..


Ditto


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in also. Congrats to all who made it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I made it through 3 folders of resumes this morning. I still have 3 more folders to get through so sit tight just because you haven't been contacted yet doesn't mean your out:wink:.
Thanks 
David


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Holding my breath I hope to hear something soon. Either way looking forward to hearing about all who made it.
Chris


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my email! Congrats to all others and good luck!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm in also; I'm thrilled with the opportunity to represent Sixx Strings. Congrats to all those that made it.

Thanks again Mr. Reed-
Matt Whitehair


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*SIXX strings*

Fingers crossed...


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

just got my email and would like to thank david for this opportunity. can't wait to put new laces on my commander!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2 more folders to get through. Please be patient I don't know if I will get to those last folders today or not. I'm trying as hard as I can:wink:.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

Got my email thanks Mr. Reed and looking foward to representing your strings. Good luck to all who are left.:wink:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

my fingers are still crossed....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ohiohunter02 said:


> my fingers are still crossed....


Keep em crossed I'm not finished yet. I just had to put emails on hold so I can catch up some orders.
David


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Man I havn't been this nervous in awhile :embara: congrats to all that will represent Sixx :wink:


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Patiently waiting hoping for the best. Congrats to those who have made it.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats to all. Still hoping...:wink:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats to those who made it

Still waiting


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats to those who made it. 

still got my fingers crossed


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Im holding my breath also


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

Fingers crossed here as well!!!


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

those who have made it and will make it you will congrats and u will not be disappointed i can promise u that dave is a great guy to work with


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Fingers toes and everything else crossed. Congrats to all who made it and can now breath.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed really hoping its good news


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot David, really looking forward to working with you on this new venture of yours. Congrats to all who made it and best of luck to those still waiting to hear.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck on your new venture.

Beings my resume` is my sig, I know I don't have a chance.:mg:
Maybe in a few years....


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT waiting:wink:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt

Crossing my fingers


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got the email,thanks David!! I look forward to shooting your strings and representing SIXX STRINGS!!

Mike


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the email and the opportunity. I will make sure i represent.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Hello*

Congrat's to those who made it  I have everything crossed . Its like waiting to see if you won the lottery :wink:


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Congrats to everyone that made it :darkbeer:


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*String*

still waiting hope i made it


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats to all those that have made it thus far.

Still holdin my breath!!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Guys its Thursday if you've heard nothing that means your dead in the water. Join the party its ok, its not so bad over here. I did hear some screams in the distance last night but its ok I'm sure they don't bite.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

don't give up hope just yet, Dave said it may be the morning before he gets through the last of em. Congratulations to all who have made it, Thanks again for the opportunity Dave. It's gonna be Sixx Strings wishes and X-ring dreams in Montana this year.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Starting to run out of fingernails to chew on.


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Still hoping as well! I guess at least we get 20% off!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't loose hope just yet fella's. I still have 6 possitions to fill. These last 6 decisions are tough. I wish I could just accept everyone, but unfortunately I think I would go broke if I did so. I will try to contact the final 6 before the end of the day if I don't get too busy. 

Everyone else who applied prior to the 17'th will recieve 20% off a set of strings of thier choice.

Thanks for the patience
Dave


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I think he needs a husband and wife team:wink:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

lkmn said:


> Congrats to all those that have made it thus far.
> 
> Still holdin my breath!!


me too. needing some one from indiana. right??


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Just heard back the wait is over I am in.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok folks,
Final selections have been made. I recieved a metric ton of emails reguarding these possitions, and I sincerely appreciate all the intrest. If it was possible I would have offered everybody a possition. But the money going into the staff, and being a new buisness I had to widdle it down to 35 so that I would be able to offer the great benifits. I will keep all the other resumes I have for the rest of the year, and if at any point I can financially take on more staff this year I will do my picking from those resumes.

For those of you who got accepted you should all have recieved an email from me by now.

For those who did not I will be sending out emails later in the week end on how to obtain your 20% discount.

Thanks again to everyone who applied, and congrats to those who made it. I will post a new thread with a list of all staff members and their possitions. If you see your name on the list, and have not recieved an email from me please shoot me a pm.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity to represent you and your company.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats to all the new staff shooters. Dave is a hell of a guy! I wish the best to you and your new staff:wink:


----------

